# Which one???! We can't decide



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

These 2 little girls were born on April 10th. Both from the same mama (her ff). We can only keep one of them. We live in the city & we can only have 2 goats total  We're keeping their mama. Which one would you keep? Thanks for the help!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I am so glad I do not have to chose, they are both so cute.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They are both VERY cute!!! But since you have to choose if it were me I would go for the colored one


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

If you go by looks I'd choose the little brown one but I tend to let them grow a little bit and watch their personality. This spring we had two babies and could only keep one. I had my heart set on keeping the 2nd born but she was pushy advanterous and never paid attention to what we wanted her to do. The other one was sweet quiet and absolutely adored me. How long can you keep the babies before you sell one?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

both are so cute...the light one has that pink kissy nose and the other tons of color and flash...I think if it were me I would go with color..cause I love eye candy...but again..depends on personality...which one is more affectionate..


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I couldn't choose!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me neither , lol That is such a hard decision. If it were me though , 
I would move so I could keep them all and get more 

No , I know , you can't  I like the colored one and I like the paler one. Since your keeping the momma , which one does she prefer ?
Maybe you could let her chose ! Takes the decision off your shoulders , lolol
What does the momma look like ? Are any of the babies look like momma ? Maybe keep the one that looks most like her , so she has a mini me  Or , you could always have a little race with the babies.
Start with the babies at one end of the yard and then run to the other end , the one that keeps up with you or ends up following you the closest , keep  Or not.........
IDK , good luck , glad its not my decision


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I kinda like the paler colored one now 
Yeah , I like her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now I kinda like the colored one....sheesh


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think they are too cute to choose!! If they were mine, I would wait to see conformation and then choose. Good luck!!!


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

The lighter colored one is beautiful!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The light coloured girl looks like she would curl up on your lap and want love. The dark girl looks like she wants to run around and be silly. 
They're both gorgeous, j agree, pick the one that ends up being most loving toward you.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Oh I am so glad I do not have to chose, they are both so cute.


+1 or moving lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would see whose personality you like best.  Color may change a bit as they get older, but a sweet and friendly goat is always a sweet and friendly goat.  If you REALLY love the color of one over the other though, keep it.... Sorry, I'm not being much help here, I love both of them!  Lol

P.S. if you're planning on milking the one you keep, feel their teats and decide if one has longer teats, or farther apart teats, or whichever trait you would like to see in a goat udder. That may help you decide.  

BTW, I definitely feel your pain! My super sweet and beautiful LaMancha had twin doelings this year that have just breathtaking colors and personalities, and I can only keep one!  I was torn between the two of them for like two weeks - my mom was,laughing at me because I kept changing my mind Lol - but I finally picked the girl with the calmer personality.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I am always drawn to the lighter colors! I just adore that lil blondie!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I live the light colored one!! But both are gorgeous! I would pick the one that looks the LEAST like mamma...that way you have a variety.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are adorable and very pretty.... I was drawn more by the length of the colored doeling, but the width the little blonde is showing is just as appealing, give them a couple weeks to see how they fill out, if you plan to use her as a milker...a doe with good width and depth is less likely to have issues at delivery.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Both are adorable and I would have a hard time choosing.cant u just hide the 3rd goat?ha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

going just from looks, i personally like the little blonde one. i love her ears and her face. i could cuddle her all night long! i do agree with those who say pick from personality.... you don't want to pick a pretty goat with a bad attitude.

i don't envy your position....


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

I would keep the Chamoisee, she seems to have better legs, they seem straighter. Also seems a bit more refined and longer. It's hard but go for the best conformation you can. Breed for the best. I am also struggling with which kids to keep and what not. Good luck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..so did you choose ???..please tell us


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

We're going to keep the darker one . We named her Olive. Thank you all SO MUCH for your input!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe love her name..too cute...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 'thing' about black socks. And the black stripe down the back is lovely...
And that cute face with the 'not-in-the-middle' white stripe would make me want to call her "Blaze"....
That is just me, if I had to choose which to bring home 
But I don't know their personalities...
You should go with what your heart tells you...


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm. Do you have a neighbor who needs a goat? Then both would be nearby!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Abra said:


> I have a 'thing' about black socks. And the black stripe down the back is lovely...
> And that cute face with the 'not-in-the-middle' white stripe would make me want to call her "Blaze"....
> That is just me, if I had to choose which to bring home
> But I don't know their personalities...
> You should go with what your heart tells you...


 I've always thought of blaze as a horse name.  but not my goat not my name.


----------

